# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  حصريا المريخ و البايرن بوست توثيقي للمباراة بالصورة

## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*واصل يا شيخ طارق فالمناسبة تستحق التوثيق
ومبروك الاداء البطولى للزعيم
ووالله العظيم هتاف الجماهير بالأمس ابكانى !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كنا نمني انفسنا بزيارة الدوحة ومقابلتكم ومتابعة الحدث العالمي عن كثب يا حبيب ولكن حالت الظروف دون ذلك وها انتم بهذه الصور قد جعلتمونا حضوراً بينكم نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجمعنا بكم ونتشرف بمعرفتكم كما تشرفنا بها من خلال الفضاء الإسفيري وعلى وجه الخصوص منبر مريخاب أونلاين العامر بوجودكم ووجود كل الأحباب الصفوة

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور شيخ طارق و ربنا يسعدك كما أسعدتنا بهذه الروائع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تذاكر مباراة المريخ السوداني و بايرن ميونخ الالماني




*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------

